# Getting Started with OBS Development



## dodgepong (Nov 13, 2014)

So you want to contribute programming for OBS Studio? Great! This post is your guide.

EDIT: This guide has been moved to the GitHub wiki: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/Getting-Started-With-OBS-Studio-Development


----------

